# Ed ROman?



## engage757 (Sep 8, 2011)

Why all the hate for Ed ROman exactly? I have always wondered. I know what he made of Baker guitars, but why does everyone hate him so much exactly?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 8, 2011)

He blatantly copies guitars without the expressed/written consent of guitar manufacturers. He's done so with so many guitars that it's not even funny.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2011)

And shamelessly markets them to ppl as being better than the original.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> And shamelessly markets them to ppl as being better than the original.



Or even better doesn't bother to mention it's a copy


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 8, 2011)

He is nothing more than a hypocrite. He bashes brands like PRS and yet a lot of his guitars have piss poor quality control on them and a lto of his wood has been proven to be from China, he states that all Japanese guitars are crap and are ruining the business and the "American Way of life" despite some of the issues I have seen with his guitars and the fact a lot of Japanese guitars are very well built, saying that his preference for a guitar is fact and should be used for all, his arrogance saying he makes the so-called "best" in the business and he can do better than anyone else, he has gone on forums posing as someone else yet it is so blatant it is him and he is so over board, the fact he reviews his own guitars and give them the best ratings, yet all the other ratings say his are crap....I could go on about this sack of shit. 

Hypocrites rank at the very bottom of my list of people I cannot stand, and by looking at his site, If I ever meet him he and I will have words....lots of words...

He once once got Chinese OLPs, refinished them and old them off as "Exclusive Music Man finishes." Yeah passing of a cheaper Chinese as it's better built USA counterpart, real good way to do business. 

I think the overall "F" rating given to him by the Better Business Bereau states enough for me to avoid him, when a lot of companies I like get an "A". He is a used car salesman...

What the sad thing is that he tries to prey off of the anti- corporate mindset many musician's have, yet the way he does business is even worse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2011)

He's just an overall shady guy who tells half truth and outright lies just to move a few extra guitars.

I've been to his Las Vegas show room, and I'm not going to lie, he had a lot of legitimately awesome guitars there, some built by independent luthiers and other by folks on his payroll. If he wasn't such a scumbag he could probably be a source for some great instruments. It's really a shame that his ego and greed got the best of him.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 8, 2011)

Those Abstract guitars he sells look fucking awesome, but I'd never buy from him.

He's a shady, hypocritical and highly irritating bastard, as well as a fucking nutcase.

But still...







NO. Must resist. Ed Roman is a tosser.

Also, that Abstract must have crippling neck dive.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just saw something one Ed's site that made me lol -

"ESP this guitar is fully American made with a real Floyd Rose Tremolo, You can specify any type of wood or pickup that you desire. ESP version is overpriced made in Korea and it only comes one way."

What about the ESP Custom shop and standard series factory in JAPAN? And ESP is overpriced? Shit, you get a lot of guitar for the money. 

Also "purely American Made" That Floyd Rose was Made In Germany.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 8, 2011)

He is, perhaps, the very definition of douchebag.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 8, 2011)

He should be in jail, shouldn't he? or he already is??


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2011)

To the OP: Please read this thread in its entirety. Ed Roman was selling a guitar, using a picture stolen from one of the members here (so clearly not what was being sold). This one makes me laugh every time I read it, and it was good to skim through it again just now.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html

So much win....


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 8, 2011)

Fake guitars aren't the only things he sells. Check out his 'Star Castle'







For the full tour:

Ed Romans Garage Sale - Items for Sale


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 8, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Fake guitars aren't the only things he sells. Check out his 'Star Castle'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The FUCK?

I hear he owns a few companies actually....I would still not buy from any of them.

Look at all the other crap he is selling, actually some nice stuff

http://www.edroman.com/ed-romans-garage-sale/home.htm

A LOT of those cars have the wrong years on them...

This makes me depressed about life. How can such a shady, lying Jackass get and have so much?

oh hell no! - http://www.edroman.com/guitars/jackson_for_sale.html Why Jackson...why?!?!? And some of them look kick ass...


----------



## ElRay (Sep 8, 2011)

There's plenty of reports of him being a racist ass, and of him losing court cases but refusing to pay, and ... and ... and ...

Just do a quick web search ("ed roman horror stories" is a google quick search) and you'll find plenty. Some posts here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/1228-my-rant-about-ed-roman.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/26293-ed-roman.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...akes-kxk-guitars-now-more-ed-lies-inside.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/73664-i-just-got-thrown-out-ed-roman-guitars.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...tom-shop-ed-roman-review-56k-post1122722.html


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 8, 2011)

That thread link Explorer posted is TEH LULZ.

Mikernaut, I love you with all my heart.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 8, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> How can such a shady, lying Jackass get and have so much?


 
Unfortunately, lying and being shady can sometimes make you a nice living.

But, it certainly doesn't make you any friends.


----------



## Rook (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't care enough about Ed Roman to bother moaning about him.


but that thread 

Seriously though, the guy's a real douche.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait he's the same dude w/ the Jigaboo Jones videos, right?


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> That thread link Explorer posted is TEH LULZ.
> 
> Mikernaut, I love you with all my heart.



HAHAHA thanks.  Funny enough someone just mentioned this over at the Jackson Charvel forum.

I think he was also using one of my Ibanez ICJ100WZ pics too but has since taken it down before I could have some more fun.


----------



## themike (Sep 8, 2011)

He is also notorious for buying dinged and used PRSi and stripping them, refinishing them, and selling them as new 10 tops.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 8, 2011)

Surprised he hasnt been lawsuit-ed yet.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 8, 2011)

Ed Roman, King of douchebags.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ashamed to say that I got a refret done by his shop back in 2004 before I knew what the real deal was with him. They left a nice tool mark on the side of my fretboard.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 8, 2011)

i hope every company he copies sues the crap out of him


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 9, 2011)

Once I start building again, If i ever see one of my guitars posted on his site in any way, it will be then end of his wallet, karma's a bitch. I hate this guy with a burning passion.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 9, 2011)

shitsøn;2654286 said:


>




Conehead Outhouse??


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 9, 2011)

Ed once had the guts to copy one of Neal Moser's headstock designs...
Can you imagine? "Hey Neal, mind if I trace one of your shapes? Even brought my own blank!"


----------



## Invader (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember Ron from JCF kicking Ed's ass at a Namm show years ago. Yes, he literally kicked his ass at NAMM.


----------



## Rap Hat (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to work at the shop Ed Roman owned in Danbury, CT (East Coast Music Mall). I started shortly after he left, and I still don't know the full story behind it, other than the "new" owners absolutely hated talking about him besides snide comments every now and then.

I do know that he pissed off a LOT of people, and put into practice things that eventually caused ECMM to shut down. Now, the store was fantastic when I was working there, we had tons of very nice guitars (one of the PRS Dragon 3s, someone actually bought it for $15-20k or whatever), lots of Parkers, Steinberg, Floyd Rose, Warwick - not really small builder custom but still good guitars/basses.

But the buisness practices were terrible, since it was based around lying to the customer. Get a broken mixer in? Sell it to a local non-profit church for 2x the new value! Not bad enough? How about doing that literally 30 minutes after the previous owner you'd sold it to (it was still bad then) returned it because it didn't work! Someone comes in with a rare Koa taylor in mint condition looking to sell? Convince them the truss rod is broken, pay $500 for it, sell it for $2500!

All of this was a direct result of how Roman ran the business, and led to ECMM moving to smaller and smaller buildings, with crappier and crappier gear, until about 2010, when they pretty much sunk for good. I remember about a year before they closed the shop didn't have a single guitar worth more than $800. The owners would refuse to order the PRS/Gibson/Taylors that the customers loved, and instead bought dozens of $100 starter guitars. We were told to tell customers wanting PRSs "We stock tons of them, but the last one sold a few days ago. Come back in a week or two and we'll have more!" We didn't stock them, and wouldn't order them either.

I know it's a little ranty, but Ed is a scumbag who drew in other scumbags, and taught his employees how to scam.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought that Ed Roman was an interesting guy, and it seemed incredible that he was selling so many good-looking guitars. Now that I've heard so much from you guys, it's really incredible that he's such a piece of shit. To be honest I'm insanely surprised Ed Roman hasn't been sued into oblivion. I hope it happens soon, dirty douchebag.


----------



## Vinchester (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait til you see his article;

"I have said for years that Gibson should simply break all the necks at the factory before the guitars are even painted. (Some People Think I'm Joking) Actually I'm quite serious !!!! Keep Reading

I know that sounds crazy, but consider this. They rarely if ever break once they have been glued. Every Luthier knows that glue is far stronger than wood. If Gibson did this to their guitars, they could simply paint them after the repair, there would be no visible break and the final integrity of the instrument would actually be better."

Guitar Repair Las Vegas, Broken Gibson Guitars - Poorly Designed and Overpriced


His Rants section is so full of shit. I think I saw some racist remarks at Asian people too.


----------



## neoclassical (Sep 12, 2011)

I've dealt with him at ECMM (guess how that went).... I've now met someone whose mother dated him in the 80's when ECMM was in it's heyday. I almost bashed him (Ed) in front of the guy.


----------



## themike (Sep 12, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> Wait til you see his article;
> 
> "I have said for years that Gibson should simply break all the necks at the factory before the guitars are even painted. (Some People Think I'm Joking) Actually I'm quite serious !!!! Keep Reading


 
Says the guy who writes about how set necks destroy tone because glue does not resonate. Oh Ed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Says the guy who writes about how set necks destroy tone because glue does not resonate. Oh Ed


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 12, 2011)

This is too easy. It's like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 12, 2011)

he was cool to me 

yes, he DEFINITELY is a fucking rip-off who steals ideas, makes exact copies and takes credit for other peoples blood, sweat and tears but god dammit he still sold me a Jackson SLS3 for $500!! mint condition in the green swirl. jackson confirmed that it was real and everything.

i later sold it for $1000 because i needed cash hahahaha


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 12, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Says the guy who writes about how set necks destroy tone because glue does not resonate. Oh Ed



Actually, that was his minion


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

The plot thickens...


----------



## themike (Sep 12, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> he was cool to me
> 
> yes, he DEFINITELY is a fucking rip-off who steals ideas, makes exact copies and takes credit for other peoples blood, sweat and tears but god dammit he still sold me a Jackson SLS3 for $500!! mint condition in the green swirl. jackson confirmed that it was real and everything.
> 
> i later sold it for $1000 because i needed cash hahahaha


 
Did it go something like this?



> Ed: Ok man, oh and here is Jackson's number if you want to confirm it 555-1212.
> 
> :ring ring:
> 
> Operator: Ed Ro.....Jackson Guitars, how may we help you?


 
I'm sure it sounded good though, they say the Jackson paint job really amiplifiers the tonal qualities of plywood


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Yes... In much the same way that racing decals add horse power.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 12, 2011)

he makes las vegas (Where i live) look bad IMO


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

I almost stopped reading at "las vegas"... I thought: "How the fuck...?"


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 13, 2011)

Ed is a tool.

Every time I read a story about a fake he'd sold, or how he'd lied to someone about how his products are superior, it just pisses me off!


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to go to Vegas just to stop by his store and talk shit about everything, and hopefully to his face.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Ed is a tool.
> 
> Every time I read a story about a fake he'd sold, or how he'd lied to someone about how his products are superior, it just pisses me off!


 
At least you know better


----------



## engage757 (Sep 13, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Says the guy who writes about how set necks destroy tone because glue does not resonate. Oh Ed




I have heard this before.

Wow. What a piece of shit.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 13, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Surprised he hasnt been lawsuit-ed yet.


He has been. He's lost/settled several times, but (in the past) had buddies in the sherif's department that have refused to enforce payment requests. Other than the EBMM suit, I don't know if he's ever paid or made reparations.

As for customers, he's played many games with collection agencies. He's even told collection agencies that somebody owed him money when the reality was that the CC companies reversed the charges because the "fraud" was so obvious.

Ray


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 13, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Did it go something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it sounded good though, they say the Jackson paint job really amiplifiers the tonal qualities of plywood



no, my family was in arizona on vacation and i took it to the HQ in Scottsdale. . . . .THEY told me it was real. and if they said so, its good enough for me.

and who said anything about tone? i mentioned the paintjob because its more expensive than just black or white.

good try making me look like a dumbass though. i understand that were all desperate to hate everything this guy has EVER done but just because hes a piece of shit, doesnt mean he cant be cool once in a while. i dont support him either, believe me, but i do support giving credit where credit is due

thanks, bye.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 13, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> no, my family was in arizona on vacation and i took it to the HQ in Scottsdale. . . . .THEY told me it was real. and if they said so, its good enough for me.
> 
> and who said anything about tone? i mentioned the paintjob because its more expensive than just black or white.
> 
> ...



He was joking, 


And anyway, the Shit that man has done wrong outweighs all the "good" he has done.

It's a bit like someone saying "Hitler may have killed Jews and been Evil, but He sold me an awesome Painting at a yard sale"

There you all go I stopped a potential argument by adding Hitler to the mix. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law Oh yeah.


----------



## MTech (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll give you an example of how he works... Went out for NAMM and took a drive down to Roman's place for a friend of mine... Ed had told him he had a few guitars of which my friend at the time wanted and told him he'd sell him one. They were something like $5k, $10k, $12k and he was ready to buy the one as they haven't been made in some time and couldn't be to the old specs supposedly because of some lawsuit between Ed, PRS, and the original Luthier..... So come all the way out, play it, go to by it and then get run around how he can't sell it, but he'll build him an EXACT COPY OF IT and sell him that for a bit less.....after telling him on the phone he'd sell him it and having him fly 2000miles out to check the thing out.... Needless to say it didn't happen.

Top that off with at the Time Rico Jr was extremely communicative and easy to get a hold of. I was helping him out a good bit because his sales were extremely low etc. I look on the wall and sure enough he's got a Vixen blank to the T that just needed painted and hardware that you could pic...Managed to snap a photo of it despite the fact Ed doesn't allow cells in his place (because people will expose his scam) still he never got sued but Bernie bitched him out apparently.... I just don't get how the hell this guy doesn't get sued by everybody.... He's even got headstocks that're supposedly old BC Rich ones and "signed by Rico Sr" which is more BS. 

Last I heard anything about him doing guitars was DBZ guitars supposedly were being crafted by him and his henchmen..at least that was the initial word on the street when DBZ hit market.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 13, 2011)

MTech said:


> I'll give you an example of how he works... Went out for NAMM and took a drive down to Roman's place for a friend of mine... Ed had told him he had a few guitars of which my friend at the time wanted and told him he'd sell him one. They were something like $5k, $10k, $12k and he was ready to buy the one as they haven't been made in some time and couldn't be to the old specs supposedly because of some lawsuit between Ed, PRS, and the original Luthier..... So come all the way out, play it, go to by it and then get run around how he can't sell it, but he'll build him an EXACT COPY OF IT and sell him that for a bit less.....after telling him on the phone he'd sell him it and having him fly 2000miles out to check the thing out.... Needless to say it didn't happen.
> 
> Top that off with at the Time Rico Jr was extremely communicative and easy to get a hold of. I was helping him out a good bit because his sales were extremely low etc. I look on the wall and sure enough he's got a Vixen blank to the T that just needed painted and hardware that you could pic...Managed to snap a photo of it despite the fact Ed doesn't allow cells in his place (because people will expose his scam) still he never got sued but Bernie bitched him out apparently.... I just don't get how the hell this guy doesn't get sued by everybody.... He's even got headstocks that're supposedly old BC Rich ones and "signed by Rico Sr" which is more BS.
> 
> Last I heard anything about him doing guitars was DBZ guitars supposedly were being crafted by him and his henchmen..at least that was the initial word on the street when DBZ hit market.



No DBZ's are not built by Ed and his clowns at all. I do not know if Ed is a dealer at all...


----------



## Explorer (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm getting home after a long day, but the following bit made me laugh.

I was talking to someone over the phone, and I told him I'd send over one of my minions to deal with a matter. "Wait... did you say 'minion'?" *laugh* My staff are accustomed to my referring to them in that way, and we've discussed in meetings the difference between a henchman (henching is an activity done for the paycheck) and a minion (driven by ideology, and just a touch of fear of one's superior). 

So, after having sent several minions out to different locations to deal with a developing situation today, I come home and find the following observation:



MTech said:


> (These) guitars supposedly were being crafted by *(Ed Roman) and his henchmen*..at least that was the initial word on the street... .



I just have to note that if you're reduced to henching for Ed Roman, there's nowhere to go but up in the world of organized professional costumed villainy.....


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 13, 2011)

i was only saying, give credit where credit is due. i still dont like him.

whelp, thats all i had to say on this subject


----------



## Miek (Sep 13, 2011)

I applied for my arching license, got denied, and now I'm stuck henching for a two bit slightly-deranged scientist.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 13, 2011)

Miek said:


> I applied for my arching license, got denied, and now I'm stuck henching for a two bit slightly-deranged scientist.



You're aiming too low. You don't need to arch someone to make an impact. Basically, you can get more done if you make the decision to avoid arching altogether, as you will be flying below the radar. Not only that, but by the time members of the opposition decide to arch you, you don't have to live within the rules, and so you can negotiate your own agreements with your opposite number(s). 

Basic rule, though: shielding. I can't tell you how many neophytes wind up in the system because the reactor in their start up (basement, office building, national park, whatever) is too noticeable via thermographic satellite imagery. Avoiding scrutiny is best, so it's best to grow sustainably, while avoiding entanglements with the Guild, the Legion, and other groups.

Who do you want to be, the one who is a known evildoer... or the one whom no one knows about? Let them find out about you on your own timetable, when your best work is suddenly eclipsing the sky over Chicago....


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously, I think the greatest bsuiness opportunity in the US is to open a guitar shop in front of this guy's place and make a killing off hsi disgruntled customers.


----------



## Nimgoble (Sep 13, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Let them find out about you on your own timetable, when your best work is suddenly eclipsing the sky over Chicago....



I was with you up until this point.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 14, 2011)

Explorer said:


> You're aiming too low. You don't need to arch someone to make an impact. Basically, you can get more done if you make the decision to avoid arching altogether, as you will be flying below the radar. Not only that, but by the time members of the opposition decide to arch you, you don't have to live within the rules, and so you can negotiate your own agreements with your opposite number(s).
> 
> Basic rule, though: shielding. I can't tell you how many neophytes wind up in the system because the reactor in their start up (basement, office building, national park, whatever) is too noticeable via thermographic satellite imagery. Avoiding scrutiny is best, so it's best to grow sustainably, while avoiding entanglements with the Guild, the Legion, and other groups.
> 
> Who do you want to be, the one who is a known evildoer... or the one whom no one knows about? Let them find out about you on your own timetable, when your best work is suddenly eclipsing the sky over Chicago....


I've alerted the Guild of Calamitous Intent to your clearly unauthorized discussions.


----------



## themike (Sep 14, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> no, my family was in arizona on vacation and i took it to the HQ in Scottsdale. . . . .THEY told me it was real. and if they said so, its good enough for me.
> 
> and who said anything about tone? i mentioned the paintjob because its more expensive than just black or white.
> 
> ...


 

Dude it was a joke, calm down. I know the internet is serious business but that was literally sarcasm cake iced in cynacism. I'm glad your guitar was real, and you liked it, and flipped it for double - trust me, one of my wishes directly under _cure aids_ and _end world hunger_ is for Ed Roman to have nothing but 100% satisfaction from his customers


----------



## MTech (Sep 14, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> No DBZ's are not built by Ed and his clowns at all. I do not know if Ed is a dealer at all...



Didn't say they were, said that was the initial rumor when they first were being talked about.... Though I still wouldn't play one.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 14, 2011)

The dude is a scumfucker. The picture of 'his' Fundabird bass on his website, and I shit you not, is a (horribly) Photoshopped ESP Phoenix-II.

From:Hand Built Ed Roman Custom Made Basses Examples Of Different Models






ESP Phoenix 






I would love to personally kick him in the dick.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 14, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> The dude is a scumfucker. The picture of 'his' Fundabird bass on his website, and I shit you not, is a (horribly) Photoshopped ESP Phoenix-II.
> 
> From:Hand Built Ed Roman Custom Made Basses Examples Of Different Models
> 
> ...



I get a lot of photoshop at my uni, but even if I didn't I could spot the fuck ugly blur from getting rid of the ESP logo Learn to smudge and fill ffs

P.S: He also fucked up the headstock shading This shit's hilarious.

EDIT: Did he forget to leave out the ESP logo on the 12th fret? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, now I'd definitely like to call this fucker a crook to his face and call all of his guitars cheap knock-offs and over-priced copies. He's not worth the ground I spit on.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 14, 2011)

It sure looks like Ed did that 'photoshopping' all by himself - with MS Paint.


----------



## Miek (Sep 14, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> The dude is a scumfucker. The picture of 'his' Fundabird bass on his website, and I shit you not, is a (horribly) Photoshopped ESP Phoenix-II.
> 
> From:Hand Built Ed Roman Custom Made Basses Examples Of Different Models
> 
> ...



Hey man. 

Roman's has another knob.

Check and mate.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Miek said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Roman's has another knob.
> 
> Check and mate.



But what's it for?  
Why would anyone want it so far away?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 15, 2011)

In before the dragonforce joke.

The flags sort of give it away anyway.


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 15, 2011)

Miek said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Roman's has another knob.
> 
> Check and mate.



Actually you can see the shitty black paint brushed headstock and the lighting on the edges is exact. You can photoshop a knob easy.


----------



## Miek (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler



it was a joke


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Ironbird (Sep 15, 2011)

If you guys are already mad at Ed, then don't wait this:



Don't...do...it...


----------



## Miek (Sep 15, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/24183/original/500pxShopped.jpg


Thanks grandpa


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2011)

Miek said:


> Thanks grandpa


 
Any time, sport!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> If you guys are already mad at Ed, then don't wait this:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't...do...it...




I never knew I could be so amused and so disgusted at the same time.


----------



## Rap Hat (Sep 15, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> If you guys are already mad at Ed, then don't wait this:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't...do...it...




THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS! I'm in tears laughing, this was shot at the ice-rink ECMM it looks like, and now you can all see Barry, one of the strangest luthiers I've ever met. In the 15-20 years I've known him he's NEVER worn anything but a sleeveless shirt, has the amazing handlebar moustache, and would sometimes carry a pistol tucked into his big-ass belt (at ECMM, mind you, during store hours). His work was often very good, but sometimes I felt like I was tripping because the people there were so strange.

E: And that's totally forgetting the Barry imitating contests, too!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> If you guys are already mad at Ed, then don't wait this:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't...do...it...




oh my god.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to go fight this guy... and buy an old BC Rich.


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 15, 2011)

Miek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joke





Grand Moff Tim said:


>




Sarcasm doesn't work very well on forums.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 15, 2011)

^SOMETIMES sarcasm doesn't translate. Of course there are some ways around that.

_Ed Roman is the best guitar sales-_

Okay, I can't complete that sentence, even if it is sarcasm. XD


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 15, 2011)

all in all i don't want to get banned for it so, truce.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hehe, well I'm done bickering about him anyways. x3


----------



## ghost2II2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> If you guys are already mad at Ed, then don't wait this:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't...do...it...




Pure comedy gold!


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 18, 2011)

HOW DID I MANAGE TO TYPO THAT! 

'wait' was intended to be 'watch'.

But seriously, that video is visual leprosy.

(Hey that rhymed!)


----------



## Thep (Sep 29, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this thread to share my disgust that who's ever in charge of ed roman guitars now still seems to carry his legendary douche baggery. 

Here's a new one, copying an Ibanez design...AGAIN. quicksilver katana guitar, ed roman guitars

Out of all the guitars designs out there steal, why the hell would they choose the Ibanez Maxxas?


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just waiting after the long pause after the "it doesn't matter" for him to just say "you fucking pussy". 

What a douche.


----------



## Miek (Sep 29, 2012)

Ed Roman sighed as he drew his katana...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2012)

Thep said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread to share my disgust that who's ever in charge of ed roman guitars now still seems to carry his legendary douche baggery.
> 
> Here's a new one, copying an Ibanez design...AGAIN. quicksilver katana guitar, ed roman guitars
> 
> Out of all the guitars designs out there steal, why the hell would they choose the Ibanez Maxxas?



I don't see what the big deal is. No body calls out the legions of folks copying the RG, or even those copying original Ibanez designs like the Iceman (Acacia and Perle). 

If Ibanez isn't going to make another Maxxas I don't see why the design should never be used by anyone. It's not like they're calling them Maxxas guitars, something that Roman has done in the past with other models.


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 29, 2012)

Not to mention, Ibanez's hands aren't clean of copying other companies designs, either.

Les Paul, anyone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2012)

Clydefrog said:


> Not to mention, Ibanez's hands aren't clean of copying other companies designs, either.
> 
> Les Paul, anyone?



And Strats, and Teles, and Explorers, and....well anything. They call them "pre-lawsuit" models for a reason.  

At this stage of the game, everyone has copied everyone else at some point. Even the Les Paul and Strat had various elements copied from existing works. Just look at Paul Bigsby's 47'/48' Merle Travis guitar.


----------



## SDMFVan (Sep 29, 2012)

You guys know he's been dead for over a year, right?


----------



## purpledc (Sep 29, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> He blatantly copies guitars without the expressed/written consent of guitar manufacturers. He's done so with so many guitars that it's not even funny.




Hate to say it but on this forum thats really the pot calling the kettle black(machine) sorry. Couldnt resist the pun.


----------



## Thep (Sep 29, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. No body calls out the legions of folks copying the RG, or even those copying original Ibanez designs like the Iceman (Acacia and Perle).



I do all the time


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think the hatred of the man stems mostly from the copies; I think it stems mostly from the fact that he's a dick.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 29, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before Ed Roman starts making shitty copies of DeVries guitars

edit: Woops, nevermind he's dead. Shitty businessman, but his rants were legendary (even if only because they were hilarious) and he resonates my sentiments about old les pauls (having an outdated neckjoint). Plus he brought up some great luthiers. But he truly was a piece of shit.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopefully I don't get banned for this post... When I saw this thread pop up I legit thought he was back again  But then I realized my life isn't a horror film, just a foreign one


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 30, 2012)

So just a question, did he actually sell real guitars? Or was everything on the website a fake?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 30, 2012)

SDMFVan said:


> You guys know he's been dead for over a year, right?



oh believe me, we know


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 30, 2012)

SDMFVan said:


> You guys know he's been dead for over a year, right?



Yep, and I'm glad the fucker is gone. I don't say that about many average-regular-Joes, but that guy was the cancer of the music industry (along with Nikki Minaj and Brokencyde).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

SDMFVan said:


> You guys know he's been dead for over a year, right?



So what? Him being dead doesn't change the fact he was liar, thief and douchebag.


----------



## Robinho (Sep 30, 2012)

Hands up if you have met him, done bussines with him etc etc?
Thought so.
I hear the same lame 6 stories about Ed over and over and fukin over again.
His Quicksilvers look great. Who gives a fuck if he copies.
If you are going to be a criminal you must fly below the radar, you know, hush hush. Not open a store and scam every person who walks in. I find alot of the stuff I hear about Ed to be just utter bullshit or a sore loser who is getting back at him for calling out their company. Like a bunch of old evil grandmas putting the kibosh on someone we hate for no reason other than someone told us to.
If he scammed you or hurt your feelings by telling you your Gibson is shit, forget him or burn his store down. Better still, dig up his grave and violate his body with a cheap Korean made Ibanez. Just stop with the fukin petty online bullshit. Every guitar manufacturer is scamming you by charging us $5000 for a $750 guitar. Ed is dead, I am sure he has seen the error in his ways!!!


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

^... Ed, is that you?


I'm not surprised that his company continues his shady ways, it was very lucrative after all, and his henchmen probably got taught a thing or two.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> Hands up if you have met him, done bussines with him etc etc?
> Thought so.
> I hear the same lame 6 stories about Ed over and over and fukin over again.
> His Quicksilvers look great. Who gives a fuck if he copies.
> ...



Copying designs is one thing. Thats questionable.

But going on to say out right that he makes a certian type of guitar when he clearly doesnt is a perfect example of his dishonesty.
He sells, and MAKES KxK guitar, for example?
And its pretty much a fact, but if someone is willing to be dishonest about 1 thing, its almost a sure thing that it carries over into other areas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2012)

I think people are confusing _copies_ with _forgeries_. 

Few had problems with Roman making his own versions of RG/JEMs, JS, LP, Tele, Strat, Vs, even B.C. Rich shapes, the real issue that a lot of people had, myself included, is when he'd try to sell forgeries (logo included in many cases) of other makers guitars, or saying that he made a certain guitar when he really didn't. 

His semi-racist, xenophobic rantings didn't really help his image too much either. Nor did the fact that he used dishonesty to try and discredit his competition and other brands. 

I also will say, that the Roman guitars themselves were not all bad. Overpriced for the level of quality and materials for sure, but Roman did have the business sense to hire and staff his shop with good builders. Roman would have gone under decades before if there wasn't some level of quality present.


----------



## Robinho (Sep 30, 2012)

I have never met him, dealt with him etc etc
I just enjoy going to his website and looking at the guitars he has in stock.
THE MAN IS DEAD. Do we guitarists have no honour ourselves.
The enemy has been SMOTEN. Lets see if any stories pop up about the shop now he is gone, if they are still pulling scams, FUCK EM and their "fake real fakes". If not, new leaf etc etc


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> Hands up if you have met him, done bussines with him etc etc?
> Thought so.
> I hear the same lame 6 stories about Ed over and over and fukin over again.
> His Quicksilvers look great. Who gives a fuck if he copies.
> ...




Have you even read through the thread? There are people giving first hand accounts of the bullshit he has done. 

We even have a guy in here who used to work for Ed saying the shady things about him 


Robinho said:


> I have never met him, dealt with him etc etc
> I just enjoy going to his website and looking at the guitars he has in stock.
> THE MAN IS DEAD. Do we guitarists have no honour ourselves.
> The enemy has been SMOTEN. Lets see if any stories pop up about the shop now he is gone, if they are still pulling scams, FUCK EM and their "fake real fakes". If not, new leaf etc etc




The man is dead and he was a douche alive. Why should the fact he is dead change our opinion on him?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I have never met him, dealt with him etc etc
> I just enjoy going to his website and looking at the guitars he has in stock.
> THE MAN IS DEAD. Do we guitarists have no honour ourselves.
> The enemy has been SMOTEN. Lets see if any stories pop up about the shop now he is gone, if they are still pulling scams, FUCK EM and their "fake real fakes". If not, new leaf etc etc



While the man himself is no more, his website still contains a lot of what made him so hated.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

Yup and since when did being dead instantly earn you respect?


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Respect is earned, Roman was a douche to the end, so I find it very hard to see how he could earn any respect from the other side of the grave.

It's not just this website's opinion, he was pretty much reviled in the musical community at large. Well, except for the people who's thought process went something like this:
This man is an obnoxious loudmouth that talks shit about big companies, writes down asian guitars, makes copies (read:forgeries) of big companies' guitars, i.e pretty much "sticking it to the man"=instant truth and people who dislike him can't handle the truth.

It's pretty much the same thought that goes into conspiracy nuts, the thought that merely standing outside of and being disliked by the establishment is in itself credibility.

His douchy ways are shown in the numerous lawsuits he received, as well as first-hand accounts.


----------



## Robinho (Sep 30, 2012)

From what I read about him, heard from his own mouth, he probably would rather build you a better custom than have you buy a shit PRS, Gibson overpriced dog shit. His forgeries passed off as fakes, I have heard the same 6 stories. Statute of limitations people, Fuk, get over it. The stuff Ed did IS FUKIN NOTHING COMPARED TO THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Same rationale:
Ted Bundy? Pffff, HE KILLED NO ONE COMPARED TO WWII!!

A bit of highperbole (albeit a pretty funny one), but it's a terrible way of reasoning. Doing wrong is still wrong no matter if someone does wrong by a greater magnitude.
The US government "stealing" is also much down to interpretation, Ed did wrong by a pretty objective standard.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> From what I read about him, heard from his own mouth, he probably would rather build you a better custom than have you buy a shit PRS, Gibson overpriced dog shit. His forgeries passed off as fakes, I have heard the same 6 stories. Statute of limitations people, Fuk, get over it. The stuff Ed did IS FUKIN NOTHING COMPARED TO THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT



Worse yet is the atrocity committed by whoever raised and educated you because everyone on the forum dies a little when trying to read your posts.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

May I suggest teacher-seppuku?


----------



## Robinho (Sep 30, 2012)

Same bullshit point. Oh mommy mommy, he made a fake guitar and said it was real, whaaaa.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> From what I read about him, heard from his own mouth, he probably would rather build you a better custom than have you buy a shit PRS, Gibson overpriced dog shit. His forgeries passed off as fakes, I have heard the same 6 stories. Statute of limitations people, Fuk, get over it. The stuff Ed did IS FUKIN NOTHING COMPARED TO THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT




PRS is FAR from "dog shit," they make some of the best damn guitars out there. Even Gibson is not that bad either, they just get a lot of internet hate because they are the big guy on the block. Ed bashes perfectly great guitars from PRS, ESP, Ibanez, Jackson, and even many small luthiers out there that are very respectable to make himself look better.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> Same bullshit point. Oh mommy mommy, he made a fake guitar and said it was real, whaaaa.




Man, I have to ask... Are you serious? Of course you can't claim that a fake is a real one!

Roman was a crook, simple as that.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> Same bullshit point. Oh mommy mommy, he made a fake guitar and said it was real, whaaaa.



Also you say you are a Team J Craft Addict, yet Ed Bashes Ibanez too?

So why defend a man who bashed the guitars you are addicted to?


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

^Not to mention that they are apparently inferior because they are made by asians.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jakke said:


> ^Not to mention that they are apparently inferior because they are made by asians.



True, looks like I should sell my ESP arsenal too, damn Asian built piece of shit guitars


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, I should probably sell my UV too, I mean I obviously can't be seen with that shitty piece of asian garbage.


----------



## Robinho (Sep 30, 2012)

I said dig him up and stick an Ibanez up his dead corpse for all I care I am sick of hearing nothing new from people who never knew him. His Quicksilvers look fukin unreal. His remakes of guitars look fukin even better than the originals. I would of loved to of met him to sort fact from fiction. Ofcoarse he was a bastard, he comes from AMERICA. I am going to bed.
1 last thing. Ed is dead, if an afterlife exists, Ed knows his mistakes.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Yeah, I should probably sell my UV too, I mean I obviously can't be seen with that shitty piece of asian garbage.



I know, damn Ibanez and ESP with their good tone woods, high quality, awesome fretwork and great playability that make me want to buy all of them 

And Damn the lutheirs like Ron Thorn who use CNC technology to make better guitars than Roman


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, of course an entire nation of 300 million are all bastards. Gold star for our observant member here.



Church2224 said:


> I know, damn Ibanez and ESP with their good tone woods, high quality, awesome fretwork and great playability that make me want to buy all of them
> 
> And Damn the lutheirs like Ron Thorn who use CNC technology to make better guitars than Roman



It's just bad taste, that's what it is. Can't they see that Mr Roman was a champion, nay, a saint in the battle against the big guitar companies? But what can we expect, that is what happens to all visionaries, Gandhi was killed by his own after all. Ed Roman, you will ive in our memories as a great man. Asian master luthiers trembled at the bare mention of your name, we will never forget, and we can all but hope one day an equally great man will take up the fight again.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> Ofcoarse he was a bastard, he comes from AMERICA.



Pardon me, sir, but I do believe your racism is showing.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I said dig him up and stick an Ibanez up his dead corpse for all I care I am sick of hearing nothing new from people who never knew him. His Quicksilvers look fukin unreal. His remakes of guitars look fukin even better than the originals. I would of loved to of met him to sort fact from fiction. Ofcoarse he was a bastard, he comes from AMERICA. I am going to bed.
> 1 last thing. Ed is dead, if an afterlife exists, Ed knows his mistakes.



BRJs look awesome too but we know where their quality has gone in the past couple of years...

LOOKs are one thing, you can use Photoshop to make Sarah Jessica Parker look as hot as Megan Fox on the internet, in real life she really looks like a foot. 

Oh and ALL of my American brethren are bastards? So one person on the internet or a few idiots in the media represent all of us....


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> LOOKs are one thing, you can use Photoshop to make Sarah Jessica Parker look as hot as Megan Fox on the internet, in real life she really looks like a foot.







Church2224 said:


> Oh and ALL of my American brethren are bastards? So one person on the internet or a few idiots in the media represent all of us....



Didn't you know that any society is represented by the worst parts? You have Ed Roman, and I have the riddiculous back slick assholes that hangs around the inner city dance clubs








Church2224 said:


> BRJs look awesome too but we know where their quality has gone in the past couple of years...



And Gibson's has actually gone up, I have played legions of awesome Gibsons lately.


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I said dig him up and stick an Ibanez up his dead corpse for all I care I am sick of hearing nothing new from people who never knew him. His Quicksilvers look fukin unreal. His remakes of guitars look fukin even better than the originals. I would of loved to of met him to sort fact from fiction. Ofcoarse he was a bastard, he comes from AMERICA. I am going to bed.
> 1 last thing. Ed is dead, if an afterlife exists, Ed knows his mistakes.



You are beyond ignorant. And I'm not even referring to your opinions on guitars with that statement. Grow up, you sound like a child.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I said dig him up and stick an Ibanez up his dead corpse for all I care I am sick of hearing nothing new from people who never knew him. His Quicksilvers look fukin unreal. His remakes of guitars look fukin even better than the originals. I would of loved to of met him to sort fact from fiction. Ofcoarse he was a bastard, he comes from AMERICA. I am going to bed.
> 1 last thing. Ed is dead, if an afterlife exists, Ed knows his mistakes.




how about you just stop posting because you clearly have not done any research on him or his business practices, also your anit-american attitude is completely uncalled for and borderline racist.

tldr- shut the fuck up


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Somehow I doubt you have, prejudice rarely comes from an educated place.


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I have done my homework on America though. I apologize to any unbastard American, no offence. I will keep posting, freedom of speech bitch.



Apology not accepted. Go drink some Fosters while riding your kangaroo, bitch.

I like Australia. But this guy.. This fucking guy...


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I have done my homework on America though. I apologize to any unbastard American, no offence. I will keep posting, freedom of speech bitch.



Your a moron. Straight up. If you want to praise Eddy, then go for it. Thats fine. But you can live in a fantasy and the rest of us can live in reality. No biggy


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I have done my homework on America though. I apologize to any unbastard American, no offence. I will keep posting, freedom of speech bitch.



Where is Max when you need him to debunk this statement in a badass way...


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you tried the Max-signal?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 30, 2012)

Robinho said:


> I have done my homework on America though. I apologize to any unbastard American, no offence. I will keep posting, freedom of speech bitch.



im not sure if you know this but america isnt exactly the most popular country so what you've most likely heard or "done reaserch on" is completely blown out of proportion. ignorant asshats like you dont deserve freedom of speech.


----------

